# Need rabbits for stocking property



## mmilos (Dec 14, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find rabbits, not the floppy eared state fair kind, to introduce to my property up north. I know I can find pheasant eggs and chicks and other birds but where can I buy baby bunnies to restock my property up north? Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

mmilos said:


> Does anyone know where I can find rabbits, not the floppy eared state fair kind, to introduce to my property up north. I know I can find pheasant eggs and chicks and other birds but where can I buy baby bunnies to restock my property up north? Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


I should think that if your property has the habitat the bunnies would be there, if not then no amount of stocking will keep them there.


----------



## stick bow (Jan 3, 2004)

I believe that it would be illegal to buy wild animals and I don't think you would want to put domestic rabbits in the wild.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If there is a lack of bunnies maybe there is a reason why. Build rabbit habitat first and do what you can to reduce the predators. Granted you can't get rid of birds of prey, wolves, lynx or cougar but you can surely make a dent in the fox and coyote population.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Make sure you have some pallets/bruch shelters in place and plenty for them to eat.
Then contact an area ADC trapper who might be willing to relocate some problem bunnies on your land for free.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

There is a legal time period where you can trap and re-locate rabbits, but like others have said, habitat first, rabbits 2nd. I have tons of snowshoes on my property where I live...but they were here first. I've built my property to attamept to greatly increase their number over the years...and whether my doing or nature they have, but again I already have good snowshoe cover to begin with.

Are you in a rabbit or hare area?


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Build some habitat, is what you need to do and they will come on their own. If you have no rabbits now you probably dont have much of a predator problem either since they tend to follow the food. Mice are good but what would you rather eat? LOL
With the proper habitat they should return naturally and with the proper habitat they should be able to get a foot hold.


----------



## Andy (May 20, 2004)

im from the area in Ohio where they tried to introduce snow shoes a few years back. they let 3 dozen snow shoe rabbits go on and around our property. They felt the winters we get due to the weather off Lake Erie were similar enough to the snow shoe's habitat that they would thrive. I believe the snow shoes they let go were from the UP. Anyway, 3 years later, I have not seen one of these rabbits and it's been quite a while since we've even heard of someone seeing them. I honestly believe the rabbits attracted predators because hawks, owls, otters, coyotes, fox, etc. have all had a field day on our rabbit and duck population. I just thought this would be interesting to anyone who thought that snowshoes could be transported around and expect to perfectly acclimate to new habitat.

andy


----------

